# tylomelania snails - sulawi



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so I have few sulawi snails, they're babies about a bit smaller than 2 cm.

I have them in a small 5 gallons aquarium with rocks and some java moss. water PH is around 8 and temperature is around 27...28.

so far I think they're doing ok... not very active most of the time they hide in their shells but they're alive after about 3 weeks so I think it's good news.


so how long will it take for them to become mature and reproduce?

also, I'm not sure what to really feed them. so far I just throw bottom feeder pallets in the aquarium but I think I'll try some veggies like boiled carrots tomorrow.

anyone has any? care to share you experience?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

first off, they're from Sulawesi, Indonesia 

These snails are extremely hardy...any pH, temperature would do. They eat pretty much any vegetable matter you put in. Peas, carrots, spinach etc.
They're amazingly beautiful and cute to watch.
Downside is, they reproduce slowly, and only release one offspring at a time.
Have fun raising them. 

p.s. you can PM Igor about Sulawesi Tylomelania snails, he's had mild success breeding them.


----------

